
Scientists create crystal which would allow us to breathe underwater - albanlv
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-create-crystal-which-could-allow-us-to-breathe-underwater-9772871.html
======
tomtoise
Update: A representative for Syddansk University has issued a revised estimate
of the compound's efficiency. They told Vice in a statement: "I am just
updating our story on our website, because it turns out that Prf McKenzie made
a calculation error. Pls note that it is not a SPOONFUL of this stuff, that we
need to rid a room of oxygen. It is a bucket (10 litres). We apologize."

Well at least they admitted it was all hype.

